# mcintosh, zapco, bravox all in one!



## xjoeyc23x (Oct 18, 2010)

zapco, mcintosh, kinetik, bravox, install goodies | eBay



this is my thread...please pm me with any questions


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

Confusing ad. Are the speakers inluded or not? Mentioned in the title, half way in one picture, mentioned the Mac was to power them but does not say they are included.


----------



## xjoeyc23x (Oct 18, 2010)

yes they are


----------



## xjoeyc23x (Oct 18, 2010)

ttt guys


----------



## xjoeyc23x (Oct 18, 2010)

bump


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

I think you would be much better parting it out in individual auctions.


----------



## xjoeyc23x (Oct 18, 2010)

thought about it...more fees...more hassle with shipping

also theres the chance i get a dead beat buyer that i want to part of, anyways if anyone from the forums wants any of it let me know and well work something out.... i have deadener to throw in too


----------



## xjoeyc23x (Oct 18, 2010)

updated the description...if auction reaches over 1500, 40 sheets of dampener will be included


----------



## xjoeyc23x (Oct 18, 2010)

ttt guys


----------



## xjoeyc23x (Oct 18, 2010)

here we gooo


----------



## xjoeyc23x (Oct 18, 2010)

need cash come onnnn


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

might have better luck with a listing that makes more sense and clear to understand


----------



## xjoeyc23x (Oct 18, 2010)

and what doesnt make sense in the listing?


----------



## xjoeyc23x (Oct 18, 2010)

edited it to try to make it better ???


----------



## rockytophigh (Apr 16, 2008)

xjoeyc23x said:


> edited it to try to make it better ???


It reads better but I'm not sure on your pricing. I think that's the major issue here. 

A quick search gives:

Zapco-$325-$500
Mac-$200-$300
Speakers- $110/pair
Battery- Dunno but $100 on the high end used?

That on the high end is not what you're priced at. I'm not questioning your pricing...you can certainly ask what you want, but I hope this helps you raise some cash bro. 

GLWS


----------



## xjoeyc23x (Oct 18, 2010)

saw the mac on ebay for 800 for two 
see the zapco the new style like this one go for 550-600 all day 
speakers your right on at 110
batt around 140 ish for this size is what i see them go for on caco


----------



## xjoeyc23x (Oct 18, 2010)

tttttt


----------

